# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj shoqen time, Kelën

## elvina

Nuk e di nqse dikush do me ndihmoj. Kerkoj te bie ne kontakt me shoqen time Kelen gjate e kishte emrin Enkelejda dhe per mbiemrin nuk jam shume e sigur ose Pipi ose Pepiu dicka te tille. Kela ishte me origjine nga Saranda por kishte jetuar ne Vlore per nje kohe te gjate dhe kishte mbaruar shkollen e larte ne universitetin e Vlores. Nqse dikush e njeh me kaq informacion sa kam dhene une ju lutem me dergoin mesazh. Flm

----------


## Morning star

Me kaq informacion eshte veshtire te njohesh edhe veten tende, sepse nuk e beson se je ti.

Ishalla e gjen shoqen.

----------


## elvina

Morning star e lezetshme kjo pergjigja jote. Ca te them une me shume me Kelen jemi njohur ne Greqi dhe kemi qene te dyja per 1 vit ne univesitetin e Athines. NUk e di fare nga behet tani, ka shume mundesi te jete ose ne Tirane ose ne Athine, por nuk di si ta kerkoj.

----------


## Barby-girl

> Me kaq informacion eshte veshtire te njohesh edhe veten tende, sepse nuk e beson se je ti.
> 
> Ishalla e gjen shoqen.


Kjo Kela mos e ka gje dhe mamin ne greqi dhe motren ne Vlore?

----------


## elvina

Barby -girl, Kela i ka pat prindrit ne Greqi dhe ka dhe nje moter por nuk e di ku jane tani. nuk e di nqse eshte i njejti person.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Elvina!
Une njof nje Esmeralda Pepiu.Sot e ksaj dite jeton ne Itali,me origjin eshte Fierake dhe ka mbaruar UNI ne VL.Nuk e di me exactemo nese eshte kjo personi qe ju kerkoni.

Gjths,nese te intereson ky person,me kontkto ne PV.

Tjeta!!*

----------


## elvina

Dj-Gabriel flm per pergjigjen por nuk besoj se eshte i njejti person.

----------

